# Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Owner of the Bucks?



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like KAJ might be interested in purchasing part of an NBA team. Obviously, he has a history with the Bucks. Think he could be part of the solution to keep them in Milwaukee?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1980086-kareem-abdul-jabbar-interested-in-buying-nba-team


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It definitely couldn't hurt to have him on board. Hopefully he goes for it.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

kreutz35 said:


> Looks like KAJ might be interested in purchasing part of an NBA team. Obviously, he has a history with the Bucks. Think he could be part of the solution to keep them in Milwaukee?
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1980086-kareem-abdul-jabbar-interested-in-buying-nba-team


It won't work on the same scale, but if Magic being a part-owner is so good for the LA teams, why not let Kareem attract some attention to Milwaukee. Shit, see if Big O is interested in a share too. They need to try anything that might make people want to sign with the Bucks, so long as it's a safe (not ridiculous) move - and I can't see how this would hurt anything


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Kareem forced his way out of Milwaukee once already.. I wouldn't trust him to not try an do it again... I do however love the Junior Bridgeman rumors


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

There's no way Kareem has that much money, right? Is this part of a team of partners where he's the nominal "face" of the group?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

GNG said:


> There's no way Kareem has that much money, right? Is this part of a team of partners where he's the nominal "face" of the group?


I would assume that would be the case


----------

